
xkcd - Kilobyte - nickb
http://xkcd.com/394/
======
iamwil
Please, no more xkcd, as much as I'm a fan. That's one less slot for an
interesting article on the front page, as xkcd is usually guaranteed a spot if
it's posted.

------
phaedrus
Much as there's been confusion about 1024 vs. 1000, creating another set of
types like "KiB and MiB" just makes things worse, not better! I really hope
the "KiB" ridiculousness goes away eventually.

------
alex_c
Heh, in the grand scheme of things, that will probably only add to the
confusion.

------
graywh
Slightly informative. Mildly funny.

